# Circle head bobbing?



## UsernameNotTake (Jul 28, 2017)

Not too long ago I noticed my budgie Peter would occasionally headbob in a circular motion while playing with her. She tends to head bob a lot normally when we play but she only just started doing this strange circular motion a few days ago which I'd never seen before. I looked online if this meant she was trying to communicate something but I've only found results about budgies 'head spinning' and how that could be a symptom for serious illnesses like poisoning or bird flu. While the head spinning mentioned in my online research seemed to be a different sort of behavior (budgie turning head frantically opposed to my budgie head bobbing in circular motion), I couldn't help but feel concerned.

I was hoping someone from this board might have some insight on what could be going on or if it's a cause for concern. Unfortunately a trip to the vet may be out of my budget at the moment. 

Some additional info: Peter's 3 years old and hasn't had any medical problems in the past outside of constipation (which has been treated). Three days ago we had to take her on a 6 hour car ride out of state, though she doesn't appear to be stressed out over the travel or new home (ex: not plucking feathers, no irritable moods, healthy appetite).


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

If your little girl Peter is head bobbing and nothing else, then it's not a cause for concern. Budgies have very silly ways to play and bob their heads; moving their heads around side to side and up and down (so, in a circular motion) is perfectly normal. Most likely she is just very excited  Since she's not showing any signs of illness, I don't think you have anything to worry about. 

She sounds like an absolutely adorable little girl! We'd love to meet her when you get a chance! hoto:

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We look forward to seeing you and Peter around the forums!

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with Star. From your description it doesn't sound as though Peter is having any medical issues.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

